# season pass variables and tivo desktop deletes



## billb914 (Jan 3, 2005)

1 - the ability to say - if "stargate sg1" is on friday, it's a priority 1 in the season pass, else it's an 8 (so I can protect the new stuff, while the repeats from 5 years ago only get tivo'd if no higher conflicts) - thinking something like - pick day(s) and the season pass prio for those days

friday - 2 
other days - 10
(if only allowed to pick 1 day) or:

or m - 10 t-10 w - 10 th - 10 f - 2 s - 10 s - 10
- would also cut down on some of the "all day marathons" if you dont want them all or if they'd override something you'd want to see 


2 - the ability to either delete tivo files from the tivo desktop, or tell the desktop tivo can delete the originals after transfer - very usefull when on the road and want to save some stuff to my pc for later

3 - the ability to save and maybe edit season passes to the tivo desktop - I envision when on vacation I'd like to change my season passes on my tivo, but reverto to something else when I get home - backing up to the pc would allow a restore of the season pass later on...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

You can sort of, kind of, force the TiVo to do #1 now, although it is a workaround and not as clean as what you are proposing.

However, setting a season pass for SG-1 as First Run Only on SciFi at priority 1 and an autorecording wishlist for "Stargate SG 1" as First Run and Repeats at priority 8, would give new episodes top priority while grabbing any repeats* that didn't conflict with the priority 2-7 shows.

*These repeats would be from any channel, since auto-recording wishlists aren't channel specific


----------



## BigB (Dec 13, 2004)

I love idea number 1! That would solve a lot of problems for me, as I also deal with the repeat syndrome. I also find that selecting first runs makes it so it won't check for programs that don't conflict with something above it later in the night.


----------

